# First PC build?



## Brispir (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi there. I hope this is the right place for this topic, but if not I apologize. I have a 5 year old PC and am looking to finally upgrade. I was planning on getting a new motherboard, cpu, ram, and case. I've never personally built my own pc before but I think I can do it and want to give it a try.
Anyways, I currently have a GTX650 GPU, and optical cd/dvd drive, and a 600W power supply I am looking to reuse. I was thinking of getting the following parts:

Rosewill FBM-01 Dual Fans MicroATX Mini Tower ( Rosewill FBM-01 Dual Fans MicroATX Mini Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com )

SUS H97M-PLUS LGA 1150 Intel H97 (
ASUS H97M-PLUS LGA 1150 Intel H97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com )

OR 

GIGABYTE GA-Z97M-D3H LGA 1150 Intel Z97 ( GIGABYTE GA-Z97M-D3H LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com )

OR 

ASRock H97 Pro4 LGA 1150 Intel H97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard ( ASRock H97 Pro4 LGA 1150 Intel H97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com )


Team Vulcan 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400
(Team Vulcan 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model TLD38G2400HC11CDC01 - Newegg.com )


Western Digital Blue WD10EZEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive Bare Drive ( Western Digital WD Blue Hard Drive 1TB WD10EZEX 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" | Internal Hard Drive - Newegg.com )

Intel Core i5-4460 Haswell Quad-Core 3.2GHz LGA 1150 Desktop Processor ( Intel Core i5-4460 Haswell Quad-Core 3.2GHz LGA 1150 Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4600 BX80646I54460 - Newegg.com )


So my question is... will these parts go together without creating a huge bottleneck with the GPU? I am also looking to upgrade the GPU in the near future and was wondering if I could do so with these parts. My budget is about $600 ( I can go over $600 but don't want to go too far over it if I can help it).

tl;dr Never built a PC before and looking to build a pc for the first time and wonder if these parts are compatible without a huge bottleneck or any other concern.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

What is the brand/model of your power supply may I ask?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Your case is supports MicroATX motherboards so be sure the motherboard you choose is Micro ATX, the ASRock is not.

I'd suggest spending a little more to get a better quality case. The case will typically outlast the other components so spending more in this area is a good idea. If you're set on Micro-ATX these may be better options:
Cooler Master N200 - Mini Tower Computer Case with Front 240mm Radiator Support and Ventilated Front Panel - Newegg.com
COUGAR Spike Black Steel / Plastic MicroATX Mini Tower Gaming Case with USB 3.0 and 12CM Cougar Fan - Newegg.com


I'd suggest this memory:
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL - Newegg.com
or
CORSAIR Vengeance LP 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Low Profile Desktop Memory Model CML8GX3M2A1600C9 - Newegg.com

But with any memory purchase, it's a good idea to check with the motherboard manufacturer to see which memory they've certified with the motherboard.

The GTX 650 will be fine until you upgrade. If you plan on a larger card in the future you may want to pick a different case that can support longer cards or check to be sure this case can.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Same comments as above. We need to know the make of the PSU.

Also stick with Asus or Gigabyte for the motherboard and G.Skill or Corsair for memory.

There is this here to assist you in that:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2015-a-668661.html


----------



## Brispir (Jul 6, 2009)

Power supply is Thermaltake TR2 TR-600 600W ATX12V though I'm curious to know why the brand and model is important here. 

Also, I'm wondering how does one tell the difference between a good case and a not so good case. 

Also thanks for the suggestions. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd recommend you replace that as well. Use a higher quality PSU from XFX or Seasonic, you don't want that Thermaltake to fail on you.


----------



## Brispir (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't want to sound argumentative, but I don't quite understand why you would suggest I replace a fully functioning power supply only because of the name brand. Can you elaborate please?

Also, would the $800 Intel build on the link above work with the GTX650 ok? I DO plan to upgrade the GPU later, when the funds are available.

Oh, and it doesn't have to be a micro-ATX case. That was just an oversight on my part... which is the main reason I'm posting this here.... in case I missed anything like that . Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your power supply is manufactured by CWT, a low quality Chinese manufacturer.

Your PSU also lacks a 80 Plus Certification. A PSU that lack this certification should NOT be used in a system like this one.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Mainly because it isn't new and is not the best quality Psu.
The original case is fine if you want a micro case and its actually not a bad case as I have used it before. I agree completely on the ram and suggest GSkill or Crucial as Vulcan is not the best quality and the other two are Micron ram, to my way of thinking the best.
Nothing wrong with AS Rock boards especially now that they are making their own however as pointed out the one you chose won't fit in the case. 
Msi boards do very nicely as well.
Oh and do you realize the WD black label hard drives carry 5 year warranty vs 2?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> Also, would the $800 Intel build on the link above work with the GTX650 ok? I DO plan to upgrade the GPU later, when the funds are available.


Yes, you can swap in a GTX 650 if you like.


----------



## Brispir (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, thanks for the advice everyone. If there is any money in the budget left I'll consider replacing the power supply as well (though still not too clear on what is wrong with the current power supply). I DO want to ask one more thing though, how important is the case other than looks and airflow? Is there anything to distinguish a good case from a bad one? Can the $800 build work with pretty much any mid tower case here?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You really should upgrade the PSU before getting any of the parts. You don't want it to hurt you in the long run. You should also read up on this here: 80 Plus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As for the case, as long as they offer good air flow you'll be okay. The $800 case will be perfectly fine.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Not quite sure what you are asking about a case but case is very important. What makes one good or bad is really a personal opinion. The case you originally listed is mostly plastic which many would object to. The way drives are setup inside and enables air flow, the position of the psu on top or bottom, and many object to doors over the front of the case covering dvd drives as they usually break off sooner or later. You want to have as many usb ports on the front as possible.

Power supplies degrade over time and yours was not much good new. It is a very important component.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Brispir :wave:

Just to throw my tuppence-worth in - Lower-end PSUs don't have such good protection if the PSU fails. When a PSU dies, it often sends a power-surge through the PC which can fry the motherboard and/or the GPU (most common), quality units can protect the PC against such mishaps.

Also, a good quality PSU can still supply constantly smooth power when the PC is working intensely i.e. gaming, video-rendering etc., which lower-end ones can't do :wink:

As for cases, a 'good' case is easy to work in without any sharp edges or fiddly areas to work in (it's surprisingly easy to get gashed knuckles etc. with cheaper cases, even if they look superb from the outside). Also, they're designed so that when the gubbins is all installed, air can still flow smoothly from front to back, without any 'hot-spots' forming. The rest is down to personal preferences for it's looks.

I hope this helps you understand it all a bit more :lol:


----------



## Brispir (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey, thanks for explaining that a bit. For me it helps to understand the "why" behind doing something. So I'm about to order the parts this week (minus the GPU since it was stated I can still used the 650) and hopefully I don't have any problems. If so, I'll post a topic in the proper forum. Thanks again.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] First PC build?*

Did you end up making the changes suggested by JMPC? What PSU did you go with?


----------



## Brispir (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] First PC build?*

oh. Didn't get the parts yet. I just marked solved because the question was answered. Might get the parts today... have some other questions but not sure if I should post them here or start a new topic.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] First PC build?*

You can post them here.


----------



## Brispir (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] First PC build?*

Well, I was thinking of going with the $800 Intel build that you linked to. I didn't know there was a recommended build (thanks for that by the way). My questions now are as follows:

1: I'm concerned about the case with the holes at the top of it. I'm worried that I will end up dropping a bunch of stuff into it. I know I need to clean the house and such, but how important is it to have those? Will any mid tower case be good?

2: The hard drive I have came with a HP computer about 5 years ago. It's a 600TB HD but is it ok to use that for the time being? Or is it too old and about to die?

3: I know I already asked about this, but will the GTX650 GPU I currently have create a bottleneck at all? Is there a way to determine which GPU to upgrade to next?

4: From what I can tell, it looks like you just plug the motherboard in and all the parts into it... but I remember reading that you have to configure a bunch of things on the motherboard with jumpers and things. How difficult is this and any links to how to do this? 

5: Any advice to a guy who has fixed a lot of computers, hardware and software (some of them thanks to you guys) but has never built one from scratch?

sorry for asking too much but any help is appreciated.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

1. The holes are quite small, but if you're worried about items falling in there, you can pickup one of these here:

2PCS 140mm Dustproof Case PC Computer Fan Dust Filter Mesh Case Fan Filter Guard Grill Protector Cover Black - Newegg.com

That will keep everything out, with the exception of a liquid spill.

2. As long as there isn't any ticking from the drive, you should be fine. Five years is a little old though.

3. Put it this way, I have a system here running a 3rd generation i5 with a GTX 560 Ti and it runs everything on maximum settings. Your GTX 650 should do perfectly fine with a i5-4590.

4. What do you want to configure?

5. I have an entire guide on how to build a PC, which you can follow along here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ld-and-troubleshoot-your-computer-918754.html


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I sure wouldn't use a 5-6 year old hard drive in a new build, maybe for storage but not to boot Windows.
Not sure about what you mean by configuring the motherboard excpet there are jumpers for power to start, lights and reset etc you need to affix properly but the board should have a manual that will show you all that.


----------



## Brispir (Jul 6, 2009)

I really don't want to configure anything more on the motherboard than I have to really. Just whatever it takes to get the pc up and running. Not doing any overclocking or anything like that. Can I just pop the motherboard in and power it up pretty much? (you know, after connecting the parts to it and putting the CPU in of course). Also, I worry there may be a liquid spill involved near the pc, because I live with accident prone people (I know there's nothing you can do about THAT), but will any mid-tower do? I DID like the case that was linked to earlier and wonder if that will work here. COUGAR Spike Black Steel / Plastic MicroATX Mini Tower Gaming Case with USB 3.0 and 12CM Cougar Fan - Newegg.com

And thanks for the guide. I'll have it on my laptop when I actually do this.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's a MicroATX Mini Tower. You want a standard Midsize ATX tower.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

As far as installing the motherboard, you shouldn't really need to configure anything. Just connect/install everything and power on. 

MicroATX cases limit you to only a MicroATX motherboard which may be fine in your case. They can also be difficult to work in since they are compact.

This is a very basic case but will support both ATX and MicroATX motherboards. No fan opening on top.

Antec NEW SOLUTION SERIES VSK-4000 Black SGCC steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I would much rather see you with the Antec case, even though it is cheaply made it is still a better product and there is even a micro version of that under $30 that is good value but again really inexpensively made. Personally wherever I can get the top placed psu position I much prefer it and to answer your question yes put standoffs on the case and screw the board into them, attach the cables and jumpers and off you go.


----------



## Brispir (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I like the Antec case. Newegg.com is out of the XFX 550W power supply recommended, so is there anything else I could use instead?

EDIT: Nevermind. Amazon has them. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Great keep us posted.


----------



## Brispir (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi everyone. Just to give you all an update, I finally got all the parts in yesterday and have just finished putting the new pc together. It felt like a struggle, it took some time, and a few times along the way I thought I may have screwed it up for good, however, I'm glad I did it because I learned a LOT about computers today and yesterday, and I feel a lot smarter now. On the bench test and the assembly, it booted right up. I want to thank everybody who helped me out, and especially Masterchiefxx17 for the assembly guide (not sure how I would have put this together without it). 

Some thoughts: 

I DID end up getting a new xfx 550W power supply. The old power supply still works so I am still able to use the old power supply in my old computer, which I am going to install Linux on, and make it my test computer to test things with. I may even try overclocking the old pc since I never did it before (and what do I have to lose?). Therefore, I don't feel like I'm wasting a power supply.

The Antec case recommended didn't have any instructions, referring me to a website where the instructions were not there. I was still able to get it installed without those instructions.

The instruction manual for the XFX power supply is wrong. It talks about wires that are red, yellow, black, orange, etc but ALL the wires were black. Still, was able to figure it out.

I wonder if anybody here is able to assemble a pc from scratch without using any of the manuals for any of the parts.

The pc assembly guide Masterchief put together is wonderful, but there is one thing that might need to be changed. The ATX cable for the Z97-A motherboard is a 8 pin connector, whereas the instructions say it's a 4 or 6 pin connector (my old pc uses a 4 pin) so you might want to update. I hope that doesn't come off as any form of criticism because the guide was very very helpful and I'm very thankful.

Still using the GTX650 but will upgrade that maybe for Christmas. Also installed Windows 8 so getting used to that now. Also posting Sysspec here in case anybody is curious. If any problems come up in the future, I'm making a new thread here but I want to say thank you all very very much


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Great news and I have to admit I haven't looked in the manuals with the exception of the motherboard manuals for years because I never saw anything in them worth reading and the questions I had like you I always had to find out for myself anyway.
Thanks for the comment on the manual and am sure MC17 will appreciate that and make the necessary change to instructions.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> especially Masterchiefxx17 for the assembly guide (not sure how I would have put this together without it).


There has been 9000 views on that guide. Not one has said they've found it useful, so I'm glad that it was helpful to you! :smile:

I'm sure others have found it just as useful, just haven't expressed it.



> The Antec case recommended didn't have any instructions, referring me to a website where the instructions were not there. I was still able to get it installed without those instructions.


That's a shame that they are lacking a manual. Luckily the motherboard manual normally covers what the case manual has to mention.



> The instruction manual for the XFX power supply is wrong. It talks about wires that are red, yellow, black, orange, etc but ALL the wires were black. Still, was able to figure it out.


Sounds like they recycled a manual and put it with yours. Non-modular XFX PSUs have colored wires, but yours uses black for a better look. You honestly don't need to know the colors of the cables.



> The pc assembly guide Masterchief put together is wonderful, but there is one thing that might need to be changed. The ATX cable for the Z97-A motherboard is a 8 pin connector, whereas the instructions say it's a 4 or 6 pin connector (my old pc uses a 4 pin) so you might want to update. I hope that doesn't come off as any form of criticism because the guide was very very helpful and I'm very thankful.


Not criticism at all! I'll fix that right now. :smile: Thank you for reporting that.



> The old power supply still works so I am still able to use the old power supply in my old computer, which I am going to install Linux on, and make it my test computer to test things with. I may even try overclocking the old pc since I never did it before (and what do I have to lose?). Therefore, I don't feel like I'm wasting a power supply.


That's an excellent idea. I do that with my secondary system, use it for testing or other things.

Overclocking can be done, but it does require previous experience. You may want to hold off on that. :grin:

Make sure to get all of the latest drivers from the Asus website and to get all of the Windows 8 updates, including Windows 8.1. You may want to grab this and install it:

Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements

I use it and love it.



Enjoy the new system and hopefully it provides you with get performance! :wave:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have never read any instructions apart from the motherboard manual, as said they rarely provide anything useful anyway.

Well done on your first build.

If you look at the guides in the overclocking section they will help and if you need help in just post there and we can help.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations on your 1st successful build Brispir :thumb:

It'll be worth keeping an eye on your PC's temperatures for a couple of days, especially if it's being worked hard (I think there's a 'tool' on the mobo's CD to measure temps).


----------



## Brispir (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Everything is running great now. I was worried at first but now I feel I made the right choice doing it myself since I learned a lot, instead of having someone else put it together for me.

And I'm not overclocking my old pc just yet... it will be quite a ways down the road when that happens. Also, I really have no reason to overclock that pc other than the fact I've never overclocked a pc before. For now, it's going to be used for testing parts and operating systems, such as the beta for Windows 10 for instance, or various distros of Linux that look interesting. 

Nobody's thanked you for that guide MC? Really? Well, since it helped me, I can confirm it helped at least 1 person so that guide was worth it. I'll try that classic shell program as it might make Windows 8 easier and more familiar to use. I installed all the drivers that I could find for all my parts. 

I couldn't find the tool for monitoring my pc's temperatures on that cd.... but I'll keep looking, or maybe I can find one online somewhere.


----------



## Brispir (Jul 6, 2009)

It won't let me edit previous post, but at what temperature should I start to worry about anything?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

'*HWMonitor*' is good for getting all the various details of a running PC :wink:

As a rough ball-park figure, if the CPU goes above 60C and/or GPU above 70C, then it's time to start investigating causes and cures. Most CPUs will run above that (the exact temp varies, depending on the make/model), about 60C is fairly close to the top of the 'comfort-zone'.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't forget to upgrade to Windows 8.1 as well!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your cpu Tcase is 72.2 so your system wont start experiencing issues untill over 80 degrees c but as said keeping it around 60 is a good idea although unless you are overclocking your cpu shouldn't be getting much past 60 on full load.

I have a similar cpu but it is overclocked and my max temp is 69 which is ok.


----------

